# Copy and paste appearing as quotes



## Bazzer (11 Feb 2022)

In the monthly challenges section, I wanted to copy my previous month's ride, but if I copy and paste, it appears in the destination section as if I have used the quote button.
It didn't used to do this. Is there a setting I need to change?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Feb 2022)

Bazzer said:


> In the monthly challenges section, I wanted to copy my previous month's ride, but if I copy and paste, it appears in the destination section as if I have used the quote button.
> It didn't used to do this. Is there a setting I need to change?


@Bazzer I have tried my copy and paste, it works fine, no change of settings afaik.
Have you tried copying in edit mode, as in editing your previous month's post, copy, then paste into a new post?


----------



## Bazzer (12 Feb 2022)

Weirdly, that works.
Thank you.


----------

